# Kayaker Rescued in Port Melbourne



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

Evening Guys,

After hearing about the yakker rescued by a policeman yesterday:
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/br...m-port-melbourne/story-fni0xqi4-1226854459244

I was wondering how many of you carry a knife on your person while yakking for safety purposes. Whether it be a dive knife or something else, what do you do??

Currently I don't carry one, but I am planning on it eventually.

Tight lines,

SDrag


----------



## yakfishar (Aug 23, 2013)

I carry a knife and scissors on my pfd.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Every yakker should have scissors and pliers, and as Matt added, something like this: https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=3

It is made of 420 SS, so highly salt water corrosion resistant. You cannot cut yourself with it, yet it will easily slice through any rope or line or leash - much safer than an open-bladed knife. Some other brands are available in the safety hook being two sided as well, so you don't have to think about turning your wrist (search diving safety knives).


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

kayakone said:


> Every yakker


We all use different yaks in different situations, one rule doesn't fit all - though I can see that many who are good swimmers would also argue against PFDs in the territory that I yak in (I won't, coz I can't swim).
Without wanting to start a safety argument - please explain what I could get caught in that requires a knife in a Hobie in a small protected estuary with nothing leashed.
Not having a go, just a bit stroppy when people say "everyone has to have this" regardless of situation


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

kayakone said:


> Every yakker should have scissors and pliers, and as Matt added, something like this: https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=3
> 
> It is made of 420 SS, so highly salt water corrosion resistant. You cannot cut yourself with it, yet it will easily slice through any rope or line or leash - much safer than an open-bladed knife. Some other brands are available in the safety hook being two sided as well, so you don't have to think about turning your wrist (search diving safety knives).


But Trev, you can't stab the crap out of anything with that!!


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

The other day i was hopping out of my yak in a shallow stream to port over some small rapids, and I ended up on my butt because a toggle cord on my PFD I had barely even noticed got caught on a fitting. Theres always something that can get caught somewhere.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I saw the interview with the guy that helped him and ended up losing his boat , I hope Karma treats him well he deserves it.


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

scoman said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Every yakker should have scissors and pliers, and as Matt added, something like this: https://www.whitworths.com.au/main_item ... lutePage=3
> ...


Exactly, where's the fun in that!!!!! And for protecting yourself from aliens, u gotta put their fingers in, so much effort. Also it doesn't look as cool as having a dive knife strapped to your leg...


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> please explain what I could get caught in that requires a knife in a Hobie in a small protected estuary with nothing leashed.
> Not having a go, just a bit stroppy when people say "everyone has to have this" regardless of situation


I'll start by saying I've gotten lax lately and sometimes don't even have a knife when I go out....will change that tomorrow!

What could you get tangled in......fishing line? Ever had a situation where the line goes slack, it's windy, before you know it you have line caught on the kayak, on other rods, around your neck......imagine being connected to a fish or capsizing at that point, heavy braid around a limb gives me the creeps!


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Barrabundy said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > please explain what I could get caught in that requires a knife in a Hobie in a small protected estuary with nothing leashed.
> ...


Heavy braid, big fish - shit yeah! But I'm out there using 4lb braid catching bream


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Every yakker
> ...


Don't be stroppy. I said "every yakker" cause I reasoned that some things are always leashed....I may be wrong. I leash everything Rhubarb, cause if it ain't leashed it's lost (Gary recently lost a mackerel, a rod and a reel because of an unleashed rod). Of course it's more likely in rougher water (offshore), and of course leashes increase the entanglement risk, but having a fishing line out does also. I reduce the consequences of that increased risk by carrying safety knives.

Last year, at the Safety Day # 3, I deliberately capsized the BFS at slow speed with three lines out. I got entangled in two of them....one around the wrist and one around the ankle, which prevented re-entry till they were removed (I didn't cut them this time, but spent considerable time escaping the entanglement, time you may not always have).

You say you leash nothing. Not even your paddle? Your net? Your mirage drive (one was lost here last year - that's $700 gone)? Your scissors and knife? Well, if all 'no', then I reckon one day you _might_ lose something, but I could be wrong.

Carry on.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

As I said, different fishing styles, in different waters, in different yaks
The roughest water I fish in in my small estuary you would consider to be smooth. I don't troll, let alone with multiple lines. Net sits under bungees on back deck. Mirage drive is only ever unlocked at launch/return in the shallows. Very different to launching from beaches to go trolling on the seas


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2014)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> As I said, different fishing styles, in different waters, in different yaks
> The roughest water I fish in in my small estuary you would consider to be smooth. I don't troll, let alone with multiple lines. Net sits under bungees on back deck. Mirage drive is only ever unlocked at launch/return in the shallows. Very different to launching from beaches to go trolling on the seas


all that hair would surely get tangled in something :shock:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

sam60 said:


> I saw the interview with the guy that helped him and ended up losing his boat , I hope Karma treats him well he deserves it.


Karma or his insurers (assuming he has insurance)


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a leatherman, silver safety blanket, whistle and cheapy glasses in my pfd pocket always. Just in case of who knows what? I have had braid tangles with a salmon on which required a knife to cut the braid and get the fish. Simple decision but I agree we all yak in very different conditions. PFDs are compulsory in SA and I really think they should be in all states. Did the guy trying to keep his head above water have a PFD on? With the increase in yak numbers everywhere there will be more situations where people with little experience get into a sticky situation. To those who have been doing it for years without incident carry on.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

On the subject of the rescuer's boat, what are peoples opinions on whether there is any obligAtion on the rescued person to come good with some sort of reimbursement/restitution? I know legally there would be none but what would you expect if you were either the rescued person or the rescuer?

I had an initial opinion but then tried putting myself in the situation of either party and now realise there could be many and varied opinions depending on a lot of different factors.

What do you reckon, assuming the boat isn't insured for the circumstances?


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

suehobieadventure said:


> PFDs are compulsory in SA and I really think they should be in all states. Did the guy trying to keep his head above water have a PFD on?


They are in Vic too, it would have been emphasised if he hadn't.

Rough conditions, paddling solo in a tandem not the best.

Once you are overboard and tangled with an anchor you would be reluctant to let go of yak to try to untangle. Then panic sets in and all theories go out the window.


----------

